# [Wet Thumb Forum]-KCL Vs. K2SO4



## sshar (Sep 21, 2003)

What's the difference between these two?
Because as I see most of you use the K2SO4 but for me it is easy to get the KCl.

[This message was edited by 2la on Sun September 21 2003 at 02:23 AM.]


----------



## sshar (Sep 21, 2003)

What's the difference between these two?
Because as I see most of you use the K2SO4 but for me it is easy to get the KCl.

[This message was edited by 2la on Sun September 21 2003 at 02:23 AM.]


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

It's a different salt. With K2SO4 you are adding sulphate and potassium, with KCl potassium and chloride. Plants use quite a large amounts of sulfur but very little chloride. If your tap water is low on sulphate and you don't add it with other fertilizers such as MgSO4 I'd recommend choosing K2SO4. In other case KCl is just as good as K2SO4.

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo
Rate my tank!


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

It's true that sulfate is used in larger quantities than chloride. However, both sulfate and chloride are usually present in our water supplies at levels that exceed the plant's demand. It shouldn't make a difference to your plants whether you use KCl or K2SO4.

Personally KCl is easier for me to find. From what I've read KCl is also easier to work with than K2SO4 because KCl is more readily soluble.


Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Keep in mind though that many people have experienced problems using KCl with shrimp.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## sshar (Sep 21, 2003)

thats ok I've got no shrimp in this tank


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

test

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo
Rate my tank!


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm not sure, but as Cl- is a smaller ion, it could raise conductivity more than SO4-- ... if that's an issue at all

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## sshar (Sep 21, 2003)

well i bought the kcl
2kg cost me about 4$
I will look for the k2so4 and try to work with both of them i think we have got it here in the "dead sea chimical industry"
BTW
Chuck Gadd the one with the site uses KCL in his tanks
now im looking for the epsom salts for mg cause im using ro water and till now i find it or 30g pack or 50 kg sack


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 27, 2003)

OMG 2 KG?????????

That should last you a LONG LONG time....probably enough time for your plants to turn into coal....LOL.

in all seriousness where did you pick it up at?

Mike

100Gallon/Rena Filstar XP3/Icecap660 with 4x4' Ge Aquarays/Flourite Gravel mix/Malaysian driftwood


----------



## sshar (Sep 21, 2003)

well about 70% of kcl produced in the "Dead Sea - Israel" so I called the company
and 2 kg is the minimum they were ready to sell and that after i begged and told them its for my final project at the Uni.









epsom salt (MgSo) for example come in 25 kg sack its not expensive but 25 kg Im still searching for a smaller amount


----------



## sshar (Sep 21, 2003)

well if OMG was for the amount of 2 kg of kcl
i found at last the precious k2so4 the smallest amount is 25 kg at the factory they use it mainly for export no one use it around here it costs ~15$ it's not expensive i could store few kg and dump the rest of it.


----------

